# Your Interpretation?



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Part 407 Licensing Standards For Daycare Centers:

k) Hot and cold running water shall be provided. 
1) Hot water supplied to plumbing fixtures used by children shall be tempered or thermostatically controlled to less than 115° F. 
2) In areas serving infants and toddlers, water shall be mixed through one mixing valve. 



In regards to 2), I'm being told that means each lavatory in rooms w/ infants and toddlers has to have its own mixing valve.


How do you interpret it?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I take it that you cant have two individual faucets or a facet with both hot and cold but rather you must have a single valve faucet and that water must be tempered where the infants are......older kids can have hot and cold but not hotter than 115


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

nevermind. I need to pay attention better


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Well...around here the have what they call "as per local authority" so if your "local authority" is asking for independant mixing valves on _fixture _then I guess that's what you give them, unless you want to "take it to Trenton" as we say in Jersey.

Now, it _sounds to me_ that the intent was that in the infant areas temperature to ALL fixtures _requiring tempered water_ would be controlled via a single mixing valve.

But I'm only a plumber...


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

:yes:Here we have a dedicated mixed line to those fixtures. Thermometer required.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> :yes:Here we have a dedicated mixed line to those fixtures. Thermometer required.


Same, same


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I tought it meant that if you use 2 mixing valves you would have 230 degree water. 
Just kidding


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Plasticman said:


> I tought it meant that if you use 2 mixing valves you would have 230 degree water.
> Just kidding


For that remark-Go sit by the fire!


:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

lol


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

In regards to 2), I'm being told that means each lavatory in rooms w/ infants and toddlers has to have its own mixing valve.

It sounds self explanatory.

What do I know? Ask Matt.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Way it sounds to me is more like the faucet has to be single handled in the infant and toddler rooms as where the other faucets are concerned you can install a two handle faucet.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wouldn't one ASSE 1017 mixing valve for the whole building provide water "mixed through one mixing valve"?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Wouldn't one ASSE 1017 mixing valve for the whole building provide water "mixed through one mixing valve"?


 Sure would, if you look at it that way I guess.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Part 407 Licensing Standards For Daycare Centers:
> 
> k) Hot and cold running water shall be provided.
> 1) Hot water supplied to plumbing fixtures used by children shall be tempered or thermostatically controlled to less than 115° F.
> ...


My interpretation of that would be:
The area serving infants and toddlers must have a master mixing valve Probably an Asse 1069 <-- tighter temp tolerance. I think it's plus or minus 2 degrees. 

The installation would be similar to a gang shower with one tempered water supply. 

Little kids don't know hot is on the left. They don't learn that until the second year of apprenticeship.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

So here's the deal-

Building built within the past 5 years for the purpose of a daycare under this standard. We did not plumb it.

All hot water is tempered through Leonard TM420 valves.

All was well until new DCFS inspector went there. 

She says that each lavatory in the infant/toddler rooms needs its own mixing valve and the standard I listed earlier is why. She also said she knew there was no mixing valves because the hot and cold water at the hand sinks were different temps. 

To be clear, I don't have a dog or a pony in this show. I'll do whatever.

But you all proved my point- there are several ways to interpret the standard. It's vague and poorly written.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If the hot water is tempered to the area required , you could not ask for anything more. Common sense. The rest is a waste of money. Try to make her understand.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nothing a 3/8" tempering valve wont fix


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Nothing a 3/8" tempering valve wont fix


IMO, its not that simple. 

I don't think tempering valves work very well when the hot temp is real close to the desired mixed temp. 

To do what u suggest, I think I would have to remove the central mixing valve, supply all the lavs with untempered water and install your 3/8" mixer at each lav.- and there is a lot of lavs. 

Doable, but very expensive.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

slickrick said:


> If the hot water is tempered to the area required , you could not ask for anything more. Common sense. The rest is a waste of money. Try to make her understand.


Common sense- now that's funny right there!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I see nothing that says that you must have a separate mixing valve for each individual fixture. It states that they must be served by a mixing valve. One valve would certainly accomplish that.

2) In areas serving infants and toddlers, water shall be mixed through one mixing valve.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Colgar said:


> IMO, its not that simple.
> 
> I don't think tempering valves work very well when the hot temp is real close to the desired mixed temp.
> 
> ...


 
Seems like they want one mixin valve per faucet, there not that expensive. Sounds like a good money job to me.:thumbsup:

How hard can it be? they told you what they wanted..right? :laughing:


----------



## speerk (Apr 11, 2010)

I think the DCFS inspector want's the mixed water only at the sink is because washing your hand in 115 degree water will kill more grems than if you wash then in cold water. And in the toddler and infant area the employees will be changing diapers and will need to wash their hand.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

so how did this turn out colgar?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Somehow I still dont get it .

My guess is they dont want variable temp water for toddlers and infants..but why call it a mixing valve.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> so how did this turn out colgar?



DCFS accepted the one, central tempering valve for the entire building. I had to write them a letter on my letterhead explaining what they had for water temperature control.



stillaround said:


> Somehow I still dont get it .
> 
> My guess is they dont want variable temp water for toddlers and infants..but why call it a mixing valve.



I never did get an explanation of the Standard. I did what was asked of me, got paid and I'm moving on.


----------

